# Makita 2704 bench saw extraction



## ovenpaa (28 Feb 2021)

I have the use of a Makita bench saw for the next year or so and need to add some extraction. Would a smallish shop vac such as a Festool CT15 or the Makita VC3011L with suitable hose adapters get the job done? The bench saw will be used very occasionally and mostly for hard woods.

If a shop vac will not do, should I be looking for something along the lines of a Record Power RDSE/2 or similar?

TIA.


----------

